# Frog Plagues of Doom



## VoidDiver (Oct 2, 2014)

*Note* I originally posted this under the beginners section (that's me) but realized its more a question for you veterans. PM me if there is a way to reassign or delete posts. Thanks!

Welcome fellow and grizzled froggers!

PDFs are something I've always been interested in and I finally popped the proverbial cherry this weekend and got my first couple. My gf wisely (and likely clairvoyantly) pointed out how she sees this becoming a big deal, ha. I'm already hooked...

Unfortunately in doing my due diligence pre-educating myself, my rapidly growing enthusiasm has been markedly deflated in reading about frog plagues like chytrid, ranavirus and others. 

The obvious gut reaction is to get them tested. Much to my dismay (but not surprise) I found no labs in Utah on Arav.

How prevalent are these diseases in the hobby? Are any of them generated spontaneously in a live viv or are they merely obtained by infected vectors?

If found in an established setup (as examined on other threads) is the only way to completely eliminate to throw out everything in the tank organic or not, rinse and start over? (Besides the frog-I understand chytrid treatment for them) Over time, will pathogens naturally die off from exposed materials? 

This all sort of puts a pin in my dreams of grandeur and seems discouraging to a beginner like myself.

Also I tried to find anything in terms of pedigree on Tropical Ecos (from Idaho) and Frank's Frogs (in area) where I got my little guys but came up dry. Has anyone heard anything good or bad about any of these sellers?

I humbly appreciate your guys' tireless assistance to us newcomers. Doing things right is my first priority and it's your efforts that propagate a great -hobby- way of life and species awareness.


----------

